# Aston Martin Rapide Tempest Blue Full Detail



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello guys :wave:

This one was long time overdue as well a number of other ones which have slipped this forum .

Hopefully to catch up again .

This car was referred to me by the same owner of the Porsche 993 Basalt Black and Porsche 996 GT3 Speed Yellow( which I polished last Saturday ).

I got a call one day from one of the owners of the Aston Martins she wanted me to come out and inspect her husbands Rapide .

It was a very dark underground car park so what looked perfect at a distance looked bad close up.
Her exact words were ,this car is new it's only six months old why would it need paint correction ? It looks good to me ! Does it now I said !

After showing her the paint defects with my LED SPOT LIGHT and Work LIGHT her expression changed from a look of shock , how can a brand new car be delivered this way ? I said they all get delivered in an unsatisfactory condition and if you don't know what to look for it looks good but does it ?

All dealers I explained to her from Ferrari, RR, and the list goes on can never prepare a car to my high standards that's the sad reality .

They all rush the job and think they have detailed a car :wall:

Car on arrival ( Photos are placed in no particular order from before and afters to 50/50 to final shots !) I thought this Rapide was going to be smaller 5 meters that's bigger than my Merc Van !





















































































































































































The amount of concrete dust that was down this car park was appalling plus they were doing contruction work :wall:










These are the results of 20 hours work over two days !





























































































































































































































































Products used to get these results !









Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario 

*


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing results Mario, lovely motor, bet you don't see too many of those in Aus?


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a stunning car and a very good job Mario!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Amazing results Mario, lovely motor, bet you don't see too many of those in Aus?


*Thanks buddy , yes it is a lovely car, as a matter of fact we do 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> That's a stunning car and a very good job Mario!


*Thanks Bruno , stunning car and it's very big car as well , thanks once again Bruno !

Mario*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

awesome results Mario :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Stunning car! saw one of these on the road a few days back.

Great job  excellent finish 

p.s that green tape is awesome, better than the blue i have.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding sir :thumb: 

A gentleman's carriage returned to its absolute finest Mario, very sweet indeed


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mario. Looks like you had your work cut-out on this one! Great turnaround the car looks great in the finished photos!:thumb:

Construction dust can be a nightmare. My neighbour is having some fairly major renavation work done on his house, which includes sand-blasting. I've just had my car fully resprayed and I'm due to get it back anyday now and everything is covered in dust.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


tonyy said:



Looks stunning:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Tony :thumb:



AaronGTi said:



awesome results Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Aaron



DMH-01 said:



Great job buddy :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Dan



Brigham1806 said:



Stunning car! saw one of these on the road a few days back.

Great job  excellent finish

p.s that green tape is awesome, better than the blue i have.

Click to expand...

Yes it is a stunning car , Aston Martin and Maserati are the only car makers that make stunning four door supercars !

Thanks :thumb:

That's what the owner said it looks better with the green tap :lol::lol:



Mr Face said:



Outstanding sir :thumb:

A gentleman's carriage returned to its absolute finest Mario, very sweet indeed

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike :thumb:

This is more than a gentleman's carriage it's a cross between a supercar and four door saloon , the engine with that growl is a symphony to your ears !



scooby73 said:



Nice work Mario. Looks like you had your work cut-out on this one! Great turnaround the car looks great in the finished photos!:thumb:

Construction dust can be a nightmare. My neighbour is having some fairly major renavation work done on his house, which includes sand-blasting. I've just had my car fully resprayed and I'm due to get it back anyday now and everything is covered in dust.

Click to expand...

Thanks John, I certainly did have my work cut out indeed I only had 20 hours to transform this beautiful car . The owner was stunned by the transformation he said the car looks better than when I picked it up from the dealer !

That concrete dust was getting into my lungs I couldn't wait to finish this job( as much as I loved working on this beast) I was coughing like crazy .

At the end of the day I was covered in dust my black pants looked white :wall:

His wifes ( DB9) had to be done in the same place !

Thank you guys for your kind comments

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice mario,


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking work

always like looking at your posts

those wheels made me gasp......
how can you let an aston get like that...shouldnt be allowed to own such iconic cars like that...give em a little beat up runaround


first class work id bet they had forgotton what colour it was


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Great as always. Those must be serious money in Australia.
I think even my car (335i Coupe) is over $100K?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice mario,


*Thanks Stevie :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> cracking work
> 
> always like looking at your posts
> 
> ...


*Thanks Steve, I am glad that you like my posts , yes, those wheels were quite bad and I took me a while to get them back to A one condition again .He uses this car as a daily driver and he has trips to his farm hence the dirt all over it .

His words were: it looks better than when I picked it up from the Aston Martin dealer !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bez said:


> Great as always. Those must be serious money in Australia.
> I think even my car (335i Coupe) is over $100K?


*Thanks Bez, these cars are worth 249.000 GBP in your currency, cars in Australia are rediculiosly priced thanks to our governments that kill us with taxes :wall:

Welcome to Australia 

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work mario and what a fantastic result . :thumb:
A DB9 is a big car but this one..is huge

Love to see you use the Portuguese mf cloth


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Well done :thumb:, Aston is a beauty.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Phwoar!!

Would love to hear the engine start up in that confined space!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Great work mario and what a fantastic result . :thumb:
> A DB9 is a big car but this one..is huge
> 
> Love to see you use the Portuguese mf cloth


*Thanks Rui,

Yes , the DB9 is big but this car was huge even longer than my Merc Van .
The owner told me it's about five meters long :wall:

Yes , nice MF cloth 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ns1980 said:


> Phwoar!!
> 
> Would love to hear the engine start up in that confined space!


*This 12 cl ( like all Aston Martin Engines) is a symphony to your ears and in those confined spaces it simply blows you away with that aggressive roar 

Mario *


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely results


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

awesome job on a great car


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ian2k said:


> Lovely results


*Thanks Ian :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Miguel Pestana said:


> awesome job on a great car


*Grazie Miguel :thumb:

Mario*


----------

